# Are golden's "hyper"?



## Eddie Walker (Mar 7, 2011)

I've always been told that Goldens grow up into calm, gentle souls, which is one of the main attractions for me. 

However, during my somewhat intense research, I've come across quite a lot of posts which talk about energy crazy (yet loveable all the same of course) Goldies. 

I am absolutely up for lots of mental and physical exercise, but I still want a dog who is generally calm and "well mannered" when we are not playing/of an evening. 

I've read some information which basically says that if you put in a lot of hard training and the dog is getting enough exercise and the right diet, Goldens will be very gentle and relaxed dogs...

So, really my question is how much is the excitability I've seen spoken about to do with age? And does good training help them become calm? 

DISCLAIMER: I know this is a bit of a silly question as all dogs are individuals regardless of breed but in the aim of getting a "feel" for this specific breed I thought it was worth asking. Although I'd love a puppy of course, homing an older dog is definitely on the cards so if I decide "calmness" is an essential trait I shall look for a rescue instead.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Golden are vivicious and happy!.
If exercised(at least,2 hrs a day) and trained,they should not be hyper!.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Golden's really love to please their humans. They will be as calm or has hyper as you make them. I have to admit that I often reward hyper activity when I great my boys. So greetings are often over the top (totally my fault). After the initial greeting things are quite calm in my home and my boys give me lots of love.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

HovawartMom said:


> Golden are vivicious and happy!...


Vivacious & happy, not hyper, is exactly how I would describe my Goldens.
Hyper is however, how I would describe my daughter's poodle-X. Yap, yap, yap, jump, jump, jump, yap, yap, yap...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Any dog will be "hyper" if not properly trained, exercised, mentally stimulated and paid attention.

If you are up for a friendly and energetic dog who will be keen to learn from your training and great fun to play with and exercise, you will be greatly rewarded with a Golden.

My dog has always been bursting with energy. I think she would be on the highly energetic end of the scale. There are definitely Goldens who are not as energetic as she is. But my dog has always had a LOT of exercise and training and attention. 

She explodes out of her skin when she's outside. (A little less so now at 10, but not that much)

Inside? Total couch potato. Since she was a baby puppy. Never destructive. 

A tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it depends on the dog. Sami, thankfully is mellow.. she goes in crazy mode and runs around the house for about 5 minutes and then just plays with her toys.. but if we go out, she's up for anything.. in house, she's mellow.. and she's just 4 months.. all dogs are hyper at times..on rainy days, we play fetch down the hallway..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My first golden was hyper until I discovered obedience and the importance of giving him a job and plenty of metal stimulation in addition to physical.

My second golden went hyper around 18 months old - turns out he had a thyroid problem and calmed down once his levels were brought UP to normal (yes, up since he was severly hypo)

My 3rd, 4th and 5th goldens are all a pleasure, they can be excitable when greeting but not what I would consider hyper. The eat a good diet, get plenty of fresh air, and a lot of both of mental and physical stimulation. They have all benefitted from my prior lessons


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My dog is only "hyper" when greeting people. Aside from that she is an absolute joy to have in the house - no barking, no running around, etc. etc.

Outside is another story - fresh air makes my girl go nutso but that's why she's outside!

On an aside, I got to experience the true meaning of "hyper" in a young schnauzer a few days ago. That dog literally screamed whenever it saw people, engaged in constant fights with the other dogs, bit people because it had so much energy and didn't know what to do with it, jumped and scratched you with its nails, and just ran around like crazy. There is a dramatic difference between hyper and excitable. I would say goldens are excitable - NOT hyper. Of course, as other said, if you don't exercise the dog then you will definitely end up with a hyper dog.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ask me a year ago, oh yeah. Ask me now, only sometimes. Although, again, like others have said - I don't know what your definition of hyper is. Max LOVES to play and run and have a generally great time all the time. He's slowing down though as he gets older! It is not easy to get through the time that you raising a puppy acting that looks like a full grown dog. Doesn't have the absolute cute babiness to get you by - It's all about the love you have for your dog to get you through!!


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

I think part of it is innate personality, part of it is the amount of exercise/work they get and part of it is your lifestyle. A dog bred for field work will probably have more energy and require more exercise than one bred to be a family pet. Even within a litter, some dogs are always busy and some are more laid back. (See the thread about breeders picking your dog for you.) Any dog is happier and more relaxed with lots of exercise and mental challenges. A dog in a busy family is likely to be busier and more active than one in a more sedentary househould. They do adapt to you quite amazingly. And then there's age. Young goldens go through various high energy phases. Older dogs still retain a lot of puppy qualities, but usually settle down a lot compared to their teenage days.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think goldens are hyper... exactly....? 

But they are active and get restless and obnoxious when they are bored, worked up, nervous.... and this is even when they are well and fully trained. That is if they are well-trained and used to a routine and live in the home with you from day one. 

Our first golden was an outdoor dog his first 5-7 months and we were basically new to owning dogs. Both my parents grew up with dogs, but they didn't actually train or take care of the dogs (_their_ parents did). It took a couple years before he settled down and could be relaxed in the home. And then I'm not sure if that was because he had finally matured or just part of his illness (kidney disease). We knew a little more about goldens when we raised the next two guys, and a little more now we have our current golden. But that first golden certainly taught us a lot. 

As far as the perfect "gentle soul" - that doesn't happen until they are getting up in age. Our two previous goldens were maniacs until they were 5 or 6, and then as they got up into the senior years, they became dogs who never did anything wrong and were perfect company all the time.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...xcessive-greeting-disorder-support-group.html

Most goldens are excessively social and that can lead to some crazy behaviour before age three or so. I have not yet met a dog more out of control when greeting people than our one year old and that is with 2 or 3 hours of exercise a day and more training than average, including tracking once or twice a week. And seeing as I work at a shelter I think that's pretty telling. I don't agree that training and exercise really fixes this although it helps. Cosmo was super calm until 6 months of age. My vet has three goldens and her three year old is still like that while her five year old has always been calm, same training.

I wouldnt really call it hyper though, more excitable. In our home with us he's calm.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow will go, go, go when out for walks and playing but as long as she has her daily excerise she is no trouble at all in the house.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Eddie Walker said:


> I've always been told that Goldens grow up into calm, gentle souls, which is one of the main attractions for me.
> 
> However, during my somewhat intense research, I've come across quite a lot of posts which talk about energy crazy (yet loveable all the same of course) Goldies.
> 
> ...


I recomend a Golden Retriever Rescue. One that I volunteer for asks on the application what level of energy you are looking for. My older Golden came with "High Energy" at the approximate age of three years old. This is not normal energy. It is beyond that. Obedience training and age do help Goldens calm down. Sounds like you would do well with a medium energy dog.


----------



## Eddie Walker (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I am all for an awful lot of exercise, I walk constantly - and I love enthusiastic animals who are excited about life. It's just I also like to relax at the end of the day! A dog who loves the outside but is a bit more chilled in the house is my idea of heaven. 

IF I did end up going for a puppy, how reliable is the temperament as an indicated for later life? I was told that really it's pretty impossible to judge what character a dog will have in adult life when they are a still a puppy. Is this true?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My golden has never been hyper. He seems to understand which setting calls for running and what setting is meant for quiet. When we take him to the woods, yes, then he loves to run full speed. But in the house, no.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Eddie Walker said:


> IF I did end up going for a puppy, how reliable is the temperament as an indicated for later life? I was told that really it's pretty impossible to judge what character a dog will have in adult life when they are a still a puppy. Is this true?


With a good breeder, I think it is very possible to predict the personality. One of the experienced breeders here can give you better insight. 

I was told my pup was spirited, independent, and hard-headed. Indeed, I had a very mischievous, too-smart-for-her-own-good puppy who LOVED to test me. I was very consistent, used lots of positive reinforcement, never yelled, and she immediately learned the rules. But if I gave her an inch, she took 10 feet. 

And THAT said, she grew into one of the easiest, happiest, fun, reliable dogs ever. Because I worked with her. As I mentioned above, she needs lots of exercise. I give her lots of exercise. And I live by the mantra that a tired dog is a good dog. In my house, she is a couch potato. She loves to sleep in. She loves to lie on the couch at night with me and watch TV. She doesn't bark - not even at the doorbell. My dogwalkers told me she is the easiest and best behaved dog they care for. (I chalked that up to something they tell all their clients). Then my vet told me she was the easiest dog she had ever examined and worked with. 

So I think there is a real balance of nature and nurture. You just have to learn to work with the puppy personality you get. I had to train a little imp who was smart as a whip and loved to test me. Ten years later, I know she is still that smart as a whip, fun-loving dog. But she has learned how to be a well behaved smart as a whip fun-loving dog. And I love her more than words can say. She has been the most perfect dog for me. 

But does that make sense in terms of personality?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I personally prefer the nice old ones


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I detest the term "hyper", and full well believe that any dog will give you back what you put into it. I have Goldens, a Smooth Collie, and 2 Pointers. NONE of them are "hyper", even the 11 week old Pointer. They are all beautifully socialized, have been trained to be "civilized" and to have manners, and are happy, healthy, and reliable in public and private. They also know who will allow them to "bend" the rules - The Dogfather, our sons, and Daniela all permit some "indiscretions" such as standing on hind legs for hugs, sharing chairs/sofas (when invited) and occasionally a bit of "begging". They are all also willing to NOT do any of this when discouraged. 
My motto has always been "Train, don't complain".


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I think you can to some degree see things like trainability, independence, confidence and fearfulness in young pups but from what I've read and seen you can't tell which puppy is going to be calm. Actually I've found over the years of adopting out a lot of puppies that some of the craziest puppies turned out to be some of the calmest dogs. Cosmo was a super calm pup but is now really crazy.


----------



## Eddie Walker (Mar 7, 2011)

Pointgold said:


> I detest the term "hyper", and full well believe that any dog will give you back what you put into it.
> 
> 
> My motto has always been "Train, don't complain".


This is what I was hoping to hear. I am prepared to put in a huge amount of effort whether I home an older dog or a puppy. 

Until the last year or so, the only dog I had regular contact with is a springer spaniel. He is a lovely boy, but oh my word I would go mad if I had to live with him. He jumps about all over the place, running backwards and forwards, jumping up on you, jumping down, jumping up, jumping down! He lives with two cats and if he sees you stroking one of them, even if for a second, he literally jumps on you wanting to be stroked instead! (I always feel sorry for the rather neglected cats who live with him). 

However, having done research into dogs lately, I'm beginning to suspect the main cause of his behaviour is lack of training and a bad diet (and boredom) - as well as spaniels being energetic dogs to begin with.

So, I suppose that's what I mean by "hyper". If a dog was only like that when you first came home, or when we had guests over and he was excited, yes it would be a bit overwhelming for the guest (!) but I could live with that. It's only if they were like that ALL THE TIME (as the above example is). :no::bowl:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

There are definitely dogs that are more "high energy" than others. Case in point: I have my brother's dog Blue over for the weekend and we have had to do (in the past) at least 3 hours of mental/physical activity for him to not wander around the house during the quiet hours of the evening. Ranger, on the other hand, is content with an hour and he's pretty much done for the day.

Part of that is my brother really slacked off with Blue's exercise when Blue was younger, but now at least Blue is getting an hour a day. In my opinion, he needs more but at least he's getting an hour and that's better than nothing. 

Here's what I mean about different energy levels, though. Last May I took both dogs on a day-long hike. We got home around 4pm and both Ranger and Blue went to their beds. After 45 mins, Blue was up and wandering around; he was ready for the next activity. Ranger only got up from his bed for his supper and then went back to his bed for the rest of the night. So while both got the same amount of activity, one was ready for more and the other was happy without. Neither dog is "hyper" like in your example of the springer spaniel, but Blue is prone to wandering around the house when bored. I'm sure if he had been allowed or encouraged to be "hyper" it would have been an easy step for him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Eddie Walker said:


> This is what I was hoping to hear. I am prepared to put in a huge amount of effort whether I home an older dog or a puppy.
> 
> Until the last year or so, the only dog I had regular contact with is a springer spaniel. He is a lovely boy, but oh my word I would go mad if I had to live with him. He jumps about all over the place, running backwards and forwards, jumping up on you, jumping down, jumping up, jumping down! He lives with two cats and if he sees you stroking one of them, even if for a second, he literally jumps on you wanting to be stroked instead! (I always feel sorry for the rather neglected cats who live with him).
> 
> ...


^ Even Springers aren't like that all the time if you put the time and training into them.  

My rally instructor breeds and owns springers and I absolutely love the breed. Always have. They _are_ highly trainable and at least the ones I've met are a bit like smaller goldens.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ranger said:


> There are definitely dogs that are more "high energy" than others. Case in point: I have my brother's dog Blue over for the weekend and we have had to do (in the past) at least 3 hours of mental/physical activity for him to not wander around the house during the quiet hours of the evening. Ranger, on the other hand, is content with an hour and he's pretty much done for the day.
> 
> Part of that is my brother really slacked off with Blue's exercise when Blue was younger, but now at least Blue is getting an hour a day. In my opinion, he needs more but at least he's getting an hour and that's better than nothing.
> 
> Here's what I mean about different energy levels, though. Last May I took both dogs on a day-long hike. We got home around 4pm and both Ranger and Blue went to their beds. After 45 mins, Blue was up and wandering around; he was ready for the next activity. Ranger only got up from his bed for his supper and then went back to his bed for the rest of the night. So while both got the same amount of activity, one was ready for more and the other was happy without. Neither dog is "hyper" like in your example of the springer spaniel, but Blue is prone to wandering around the house when bored. I'm sure if he had been allowed or encouraged to be "hyper" it would have been an easy step for him.


I want Blue! No offense to my sweetheart Flora but she's done after about 20-30 minutes of exercise and I would LOVE to hike/walk for several hours every day with her. I love her to death but boy do I wish I had a dog that had some stamina.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

I am a 67 year old senior. Until recently, had a good deal of energy. Really still do, but having knee issues that I'm trying to resolve. Husband is 70. In the last 1 1/2 yrs, we lost our 2 labs (both around 12 yrs old when they passed). Our little boy had diabetes, so we were pretty much house bound with him (meaning no trips), regular insulin shots, glaucoma and meds. All that not a problem "for us". He was the sweetest boy, and his mama was a wonderful girl to, but higher strung for sure. Wanted to perform. Prior to that, we've had 3 golden retrievers at different times. My observations, "at this moment" is that the goldens were way easier than the labs, although we were possibly closer to our labs than any of our prior dogs .I attribute that to no more kids in the home and we focused on them more. This was probably why they were more difficult too.) Our labs were unbelievably strong and flattened me once with their excitement to walk. We finally stopped walking, because they were so powerful and such terrible walkers, lunged and barked with other dogs etc. - but our dogs were really totally sweet. Never did anything aggressive, but I was always afraid of how they were perceived by others. My problem is this. My husband and I yearn for another dog - always knew we were going to get another. We have been thinking golden retriever again - but just one. We have been without our labs for about 4 months now. Just long enough to worry a bit now about getting another puppy. "In my mind" the goldens were perfect. Of course there is a puppy phase, but I don't want to only have a memory of convenience. I can deal with hassle, inconvenience, messes, etc. My husband and I have learned a lot more regarding training (I think it's him who's learned. I was always fighting him a bit to be more consistent). We're both willing to deal with a puppy, but I'm questioning if we "really" remember puppyhood correctly with our goldens. Is there anyone in our situation, who may fear the dogs crashing in to them or jumping with all their weight on you. I'm sure there may be times, but do you think it's do-able. I so want a golden retriever again. They are the best. So gentle and we never experienced hyper - I think. Just youth. Do you think with good training we can manage puppyhood? We feel we know this breed and we identify tremendously. I keep thinking how they are also service dogs and are fully capable of a fairly easy going life (I realize they still need their exercise, but we're thinking with a ball, were "golden". Lots of exercise for them, but not necessarily for us. Your thoughts?


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Although this is an older thread, you have brought up some good points with opening it again. Welcome to the forum!

I think that a golden puppy could be very "doable" for you, since you have two people at home with past experience with exuberant dogs, and if you are on the same page with training you may find that puppy to be a real joy in your lives.

Finding a good breeder is key, and if you search this site you will find tons of info on that. You'll want a breeder who does all the necessary health clearances (eyes, heart, hips and elbows) and can document that for you. And if you plan with the breeder in advance and let them know the type of dog you want at this phase in your life, a good breeder will be able to choose the best puppy in the litter for you. It is definitely worth it to take the time to find such a breeder. I have a field bred golden who is the light of my life and has always been quite high energy. She definitely has an "off" switch while in the house, but I would say that took a while to develop. 

And as you said, when that puppy comes home, start training, training, training! You've probably heard the saying that "a tired dog is a good dog", so that puppy will definitely need exercise, and you'll need to participate in that. How will you be with lots of walking? And mental training can also tire them out.

Please continue to post here, and share your experiences. And hopefully some day you'll be sharing puppy pictures!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

goldensunny said:


> I am a 67 year old senior. Until recently, had a good deal of energy. Really still do, but having knee issues that I'm trying to resolve. Husband is 70. In the last 1 1/2 yrs, we lost our 2 labs (both around 12 yrs old when they passed). Our little boy had diabetes, so we were pretty much house bound with him (meaning no trips), regular insulin shots, glaucoma and meds. All that not a problem "for us". He was the sweetest boy, and his mama was a wonderful girl to, but higher strung for sure. Wanted to perform. Prior to that, we've had 3 golden retrievers at different times. My observations, "at this moment" is that the goldens were way easier than the labs, although we were possibly closer to our labs than any of our prior dogs .I attribute that to no more kids in the home and we focused on them more. This was probably why they were more difficult too.) Our labs were unbelievably strong and flattened me once with their excitement to walk. We finally stopped walking, because they were so powerful and such terrible walkers, lunged and barked with other dogs etc. - but our dogs were really totally sweet. Never did anything aggressive, but I was always afraid of how they were perceived by others. My problem is this. My husband and I yearn for another dog - always knew we were going to get another. We have been thinking golden retriever again - but just one. We have been without our labs for about 4 months now. Just long enough to worry a bit now about getting another puppy. "In my mind" the goldens were perfect. Of course there is a puppy phase, but I don't want to only have a memory of convenience. I can deal with hassle, inconvenience, messes, etc. My husband and I have learned a lot more regarding training (I think it's him who's learned. I was always fighting him a bit to be more consistent). We're both willing to deal with a puppy, but I'm questioning if we "really" remember puppyhood correctly with our goldens. Is there anyone in our situation, who may fear the dogs crashing in to them or jumping with all their weight on you. I'm sure there may be times, but do you think it's do-able. I so want a golden retriever again. They are the best. So gentle and we never experienced hyper - I think. Just youth. Do you think with good training we can manage puppyhood? We feel we know this breed and we identify tremendously. I keep thinking how they are also service dogs and are fully capable of a fairly easy going life (I realize they still need their exercise, but we're thinking with a ball, were "golden". Lots of exercise for them, but not necessarily for us. Your thoughts?


Have you considered an older puppy or young adult from a responsible breeder? 

Alternatively, a dog released from a service dog organization? These dogs can be terrific and depending when they were released may have received 18 months of training from a volunteer puppy raiser. They can often be great pets; they just had something that made them unsuitable for service dog work (e.g., allergies, reactive to cats, squirrels, etc.)


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Goldensunny, after we lost our three adult Goldens last year, we ended up with Casey, a golden puppy. Not our first dog by a long shot but first under 6 months old in many, many years. We’re 57 and 54; my husband is retired but I’m not. Although I am trying to rehab a knee issue, we are active and healthy. And let me assure you, the puppy is a full time job for my husband. Not one he minds and the baby is coming along amazingly but he’s still a lot of work. Our last two rescues were approximately 6 months each when we rescued them and still puppies but not near the work. The last rescue was older and a dream from the moment he walked in our lives. All dogs are different, but I agree that looking into a rescue or retired/rehomed service dog are great possibilities to at least consider.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it depends on the pup you bring home + your experience with dog training (dog training would be a very huge deal) + ability and willingness to work with your dog. 

I do competition obedience stuff with my dogs and majority of diehard trainers out there are old people in their 60's and 70's. Some of these people are out there with field bred dogs who are kinda super-charged.... 

I even know about somebody in her 80's who purchased a show bred golden puppy and co-owned the pup with the breeders as a sort of backup protection in case anything happened to her.

One chick I know of (a very sweet and wonderful person) raises labs for leader dog. So her labs are very gentle and well-trained. But I think they come "gentle". She's a feisty old dear, but I think she could hurt if a dog lunged forward and dragged her along behind.

^^^ The above are example of situations where the dogs are just fine and the people are just fine.

My parents however are in their 70's and they are not allowed to take my dogs for walks. My dogs have obedience titles and are very good dogs (the one typically walks off leash when we go out for walks). But they are both very strong dogs. Not hyper. Strong. And it just takes one thing to get them excited and pulling forward which would either have my parents letting go of the leashes or getting dragged and getting hurt. 

Around the house - the dogs are just fine. I go out of town a lot and my mom is the primary caregiver for the guys. They are trained to run out the door, stay close to the house while pottying, and run back. They get no walks or no additional exercise. Which is just fine for a week, but by the time I come back home they _are _raring to go. 

I would not call them hyperactive as a breed - just powerful and requiring exercise. 

Personally speaking, I always want to have goldens. Even when I'm old. :grin2: If however I become fragile, I wouldn't have a problem getting a cocker spaniel or a similar breed that's smaller and isn't going to drag me anywhere.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Florabora said:


> My dog is only "hyper" when greeting people. Aside from that she is an absolute joy to have in the house - no barking, no running around, etc. etc.
> 
> Outside is another story - fresh air makes my girl go nutso but that's why she's outside!
> 
> On an aside, I got to experience the true meaning of "hyper" in a young schnauzer a few days ago. That dog literally screamed whenever it saw people, engaged in constant fights with the other dogs, bit people because it had so much energy and didn't know what to do with it, jumped and scratched you with its nails, and just ran around like crazy. There is a dramatic difference between hyper and excitable. I would say goldens are excitable - NOT hyper. Of course, as other said, if you don't exercise the dog then you will definitely end up with a hyper dog.


Daisy is almost 8 months old... and she is only hyper/overly excited when greeting people too... 3-5 minutes or so. What do you do with you girl? It's difficult sometimes... but i try to leash her when new people come, or lock her in the kitchen (gate) until she calms down. I am currently working on stopping the jumping... because she loves to say high with a double high five!


----------



## BrambleRamble (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi. This is my first post. I hope it winds up in the right place!
I am a volunteer service dog trainer. I’ve had my Golden since he was 8 weeks and will keep him until 2 years. I am actively searching for a puppy for myself because I absolutely cannot part with this guy without my own dog to sob into. 
As the discussion is about temperament let me tell you the difference between this dog and my own Golden is night and day. These service dogs are bred for low prey drive and we are constantly fighting squirrels, crows and other dogs. They have to learn to ignore them. No balls. I throw pillows at my dog because he will have to learn to pick up objects. He can sleep all day but if we are going out he is “on”. I really think this is due to breeding. He would be a useless hunting dog, but if what you need is a dog to lie under a desk for 8 hours, he’s your man. 
I would not recommend a released dog for the older couple unless they know exactly why they are released. In my experience dogs are mostly released for dog aggression, dog distraction, needing to run 15 miles a day, that kind of thing. If you can find one released for allergies you are very lucky. Those dogs usually go to children. Service organizations keep long lists of people waiting for released dogs and why. 
On a happier note, when I moved into my house my 92 year old neighbour had a Golden that she walked everyday for two years. Then, sadly, I didn’t see them any more. But 94 with a Golden is pretty darn good!!


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

Cedar’s sibling is owned by a trainer that has walking problems. They’re working dogs, and very fit, and we both still do that thing where if you let them off lead, you stand beside a tree so they don’t knock you over! But otherwise, loose lead walking should be something that can be taught, and you should also be able to teach them to settle down and rest. There are lots of mental stimulation games that don’t require lots of physical activity as well.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie is my third Golden (2 girls and now a boy) and none of them were hyper even without lots of exercise and training. Playful as puppies with occasional bursts of zoomies but overall very easy dogs. In my experience they were all much calmer than any labs I've known. We have a calm household though. My parents are in their eighties and Rukie does really well with not jumping on them and sitting to be petted. If you have a fenced in yard it can really help with getting the puppy energy out without having to do a lot of work yourself. If you have a good breeder you can ask them to help you pick a calmer dog. We requested a couch-potato dog and the breeder said he was as much a couch potato as a Golden can be. She was right. She did the picking which I appreciate because she said you could go to pick on a day when the most hyper puppy was sleepy and end up getting the wrong dog.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max and Emma come from the same breeder. Max was calm from day one. 
Emma.....well.....she’s quite different. She’s intense. Not hyper, intense. She has a VERY high prey drive, she’s chased squirrels half up a tree. She has a recall off leash BUT she did give me one big scare at Antietam, where she went after some deer and was a few yards away from me before she turned back. At home, she doesn’t get *hyper* but stares at me and bores holes into my brain. Having had border collies, I often say she’s a reincarnation of my super intense border collie Dru. She’s tightly coiled but she isn’t hyper. She’ll lie down on the couch with me but if I move one leg she’s off the couch like a rocket looking at me in full attention mode. 
Meanwhile Max is happily snoring away, dreaming, legs twitching. 
Emma is three now. She’s been the same from day one. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My couch potato has come alive! Slow starter?? She has kept her mellow personality but since she turned 2 she as done a complete turn around. It has been so different I actually had a vet visit w/blood work! I had her eyes retested.. I'm dumbfounded with the change.
Her sight has improved, her energy level is so much better. She is more engaged and focused. I have a new dog  Could it be a change in food? Maturity? I have no clue but thrilled with her desire to enjoy activities. Now I've got to try and keep up!!


----------



## Loki (Dec 20, 2017)

Our 10 month old is hyper but as long as he gets adequate exercise and playtime he relaxes. Usually between walks and playtime in the yard hes good for 2-3 hours a day.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I think a good golden should be up for anything. But yet have a off switch when you need them to be. That is how Chloe is.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Golden Retrievers are a moderate energy breed and should receive adequate physical and mental stimulation. A lot of time will go in to training the first couple of years. After that, I would say it depends on the individual dog. My last Golden had a lot of energy when he was young, mellowed out a lot by 3 years old, and was borderline lazy by 5 years old.

I have a 2 year old Golden Retriever now and he has much more energy and drive than the last - my breeder was correct when she told me that my challenge with this particular puppy of this litter will be that he will need a job to do (i.e. a good amount of mental stimulation to be able to calm down.) I'm sure he will mellow out some but I find it hard to imagine he'll ever be the couch potato my last golden was when he got older. I'll have to see!


----------

